# little bit late with the pill



## LoveCakes

Hi all, I'm on microgynan and normally am so religious about taking it but forgot last night and when I remembered this morning it ended up being 13 hours late. i know the info says up to 12 is ok, but it's still over.

Do you think if becuse it was only a little late I could use other protection for say 2-3 days instead of the full week?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

To be safe, if now isn't the right time for you to fall pregnant, I'd stick with the full week. Probably not what you want to hear, I know it's a pain in the behind...!


----------



## SliceofPie

13 hours late is fine . usually you can even double up the next day. I was on birth control pills for years and missed them and doubled up all the time and never got pregnant. You probably can't ovulate right now anyway. The worst part is missing the first pills in the pack. This is what is dangerous because cannot go more than 7 days without the hormones in you. If you don't start your new pack right away after the breakthrough bleeding week, then you can get dangerous. A friend of a friend and my colleagues wife got pregnant like that, they were 2 days late getting their re-fills and now they are mommies. GL.


----------



## LoveCakes

Thanks girls, so annoyed at myself.

It's the last week of my pack, i.e. last pill next sunday, so tecnically have missed ovulation? Just annoying, especially for OH. Will have to make it up to him :) Think I'll do until Friday anyway just to make sure.


----------



## LillyFleur

I was about 13 hours late taking my Cerazette pill the other week, Googled NHS website and it said use precautions for 2 days (which I have done) but then on the official Cerazette website it says use precautions for a week!!

I've been on Cerazette for about three months and have been mostly bleeding and then spotting the rest of the time.

I've not had any bleeding now in about 5 days.... Probably completley normal but I can't help thinking oooh maybe I might be pregnant :blush:


----------

